# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 01/2013



## PCGH_Marco (30. November 2012)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 01/2013 ist ab   sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 5. Dezember 2012 am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware  einige  Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 01/2013 in  diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf Fragen und   Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier geht es zu den Umfragen:
 *Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 01/2013 haben euch gefallen?* 
*Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der Ausgabe 01**/2013 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## BikeRider (30. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

 Bin mal gespannt, ob das Heft wieder so spät in meinen Briefkasten liegt.
Jedenfalls freue ich mich schon aufs neue Heft.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (30. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

Dürft ihr verraten, ob bei dem P/L-PC auch Monitor usw. dabei sind? Wäre sehr interessant für mich


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, welchen Grund ich in dem Heft finden werde meinen Rechner aufzurüsten...


----------



## GreatDay (30. November 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

Interessante Themen.
Diesmal werde ich mir aufjedenfall das Heft in der DVD-Version kaufen!


----------



## Rolk (1. Dezember 2012)

Ha, endlich habe ich das Heft mal wieder Samstags bekommen und nicht erst am Dienstag.


----------



## mAlkAv (1. Dezember 2012)

Im Artikel Entwicklung der Computergrafik (3) sind ein paar Fehler drin was Parallax- und Parallax Occlusion Mapping betrifft.
Bei normalem Parallax Mapping werden lediglich die Texturkoordinaten je nach Blickwinkel (nicht Lichteinfallswinkel) verschoben, sodass der Eindruck ein geometrischen Struktur entsteht. Das kostet relativ wenig Leistung und kam in FarCry/Fear zum Einsatz. POM hingegen ist ein aufwendiger Raytracing Algorithmus und war erst in Crysis zu sehen.
Im Bildkasten (S.49 mitte) ist rechts POM abgebildet und links scheinbar Bump/Normal-Mapping + Parallax-Mapping.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Dezember 2012)

Vorhin bekommen, dass ist mir ein  wert


----------



## Christoph1717 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

Mein Heft mit DVD ist schon heute (Samstag gegen 10Uhr) mit der Post gekommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Mein Heft mit DVD ist schon heute (Samstag gegen 10Uhr) mit der Post gekommen.


 
Verdammt... dieses Mal dauerts bei mir wohl bis Montag... die letzte war Samstags schon da.


----------



## Raeven (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

habe gerade mal durchgeblättert, wieder top Themen drin. Aufrüsten= mein Tip eine SSD, das merkt man auch mit Sata 3GB Anschluss. Ich möchte meine Samsung SSD nicht missen.


----------



## Chess (1. Dezember 2012)

Hab die Ausgabe heute bekommen. Soweit find ich sie ganz gut gelungen, bis auf den leider (wieder einmal) unfassbar und vor allem unnötig negativen Artikel über SLI/Crossfire. Man sollte in Zukunft vielleicht überlegen, ob der Herr Vötter weiterhin für sowas zuständig sein sollte. 

Was mich außerdem interessieren würde: Ich hab auf der Teamseite den Christian Gögelein gar nicht mehr gefunden. Hab ich was verpasst oder wurde er gegangen?!


----------



## HansOConner (1. Dezember 2012)

Mein Magazin ist heute auch schon gekommen, erstmal recht herzlichen Dank dafür 
Habe mir eben den Artikel "Top-5-CPUs ausgereizt" angeschaut und dort vor allem den i5-3570K (S. 56) weil ich den auch besitze. Ich habe festgestellt, dass ihr da ein sehr schlechtes Expemplar vorliegen hattet. Der die 4.5 GHz nicht mal geschafft hat und zudem 1,30V benötigte 

Da kann ich ja von Glück reden, dass meiner nur 1,15V für stabile 4.5 GHz benötigt. Selbst 4,7 GHz bei 1,26V sind kein Problem 

Bekommt ihr denn vom Hersteller (Intel /AMD) keine "Pre-testet"-CPU's die gut laufen oder bekommt ihr die rein zufällig, so wie wir als Verbraucher auch?


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

Ich habs auch schon, yay 
Der Artikel über SLI und Crossfire war schonmal sehr schön, der Artikel über Prozessoren und speziell Vishera-Tuning sehr ernüchternd.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

Venetica ist aber auch ein Kaufgrund, wenn man es noch nicht hat. Schönes Game.


----------



## r34ln00b (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

nichts neues, keinen grund zum erwerben.. kann man online alles nachlesen


----------



## ery (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

*Danke an die Redaktion...*

In der *PC Games Hardware Heft 01/2013*,
auf den Seiten 78 bis 85
hat die PCGH mit ASRock-Technikern zusammen
wesentliches und lesenswertes zum
UEFI der ASRock Boards veröffentlicht.


----------



## Raeven (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

insgesamt wieder lesenswert! Ich muss mir schon zeitlassen beim lesen sonst dauert es einfach zulange bis das neue Heft erscheint und ich habe schon nach 5 Tagen fertig.
Wie wärs mal mit einem ausfühlichen Artikel für z.B. 2x  Bürorechner + Netzwerkeinbindung und NAS? das würde mich schon mal interessieren, vll. einen Workshop?


----------



## ery (2. Dezember 2012)

Danke an die Redaktion... 

In der PC Games Hardware Heft 01/2013, 
auf den Seiten 78 bis 85 
hat die PCGH mit ASRock-Technikern zusammen 
wesentliches und lesenswertes zum 
UEFI der ASRock Boards veröffentlicht...
​


----------



## chickenwingattack (2. Dezember 2012)

Im Ganzen wieder eine gute Ausgabe. Was mir aber auf der Titelseite aufgestoßen ist, war die Formulierung "10 zwingende Gründe jetzt den PC aufzurüsten" und dann das mit Windows 8. Ich werde nicht auf Windows 8 umrüsten selbst wenn es mir jemand schenkt.

Im Artikel selbst schreibt ihr zum Glück "10 Gründe warum sich das Aufrüsten jetzt besonders lohnt." und das ist verständlich. Wenn jemand vorhat auf Win 8 umzurüsten ist jetzt eine passende Gelegenheit.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2012)

Chess schrieb:


> Hab die Ausgabe heute bekommen. Soweit find ich sie ganz gut gelungen, bis auf den leider (wieder einmal) unfassbar und vor allem unnötig negativen Artikel über SLI/Crossfire. Man sollte in Zukunft vielleicht überlegen, ob der Herr Vötter weiterhin für sowas zuständig sein sollte.


 
Man sollte sich vor dem Verfassen fragwürdiger Postings überlegen, ob das im Artikel Geschriebene nicht einfach die Wahrheit ist, von objektiven Messwerten/Tools belegt. Genau das ist es nämlich: Wir zeigen auf, wo die Probleme stecken – die Leser des Artikels können dann abwägen, ob sie dennoch zugreifen. Dual-GPU ist für Enthusiasten durchaus sinnvoll, aber nur an der Grenze des Machbaren und in Kombination mit Bastelwillen. Aber auch das steht im Artikel.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Chess (2. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, dann guck ich hier seit nunmehr 3 Jahren nicht die Wahrheit an, wenn ich meinen PC anschalte und ein Spiel starte. Potzblitz.

Kleiner Tipp nur für Dich: Man hätte unter der Heftüberschrift "SLI&Crossfire analysiert" _eventuell_ auch Sachen wie "Aufrüsten mithilfe einer zweiten Grafikkarte" oder allgemein "Lohnenswerte Multi-GPU-Kombis" sowie die entsprechende Skalierung verstehen können. Auch im mittleren Preissegment. 
Man kann aber natürlich auch die jeweils teuersten Multi-GPU-Konfigs nehmen, absurde Einstellungen dazu wählen, irgendwelche vom Menschen total gut wahrnehmbare Frametimes als Beleg für den mangelnden Sinn des Ganzen herzeigen und am Ende ist Multi GPU sowieso doof und überhaupt. Das geht natürlich auch. Da trennt sich dann wohl die Spreu vom Weizen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*



r34ln00b schrieb:


> nichts neues, keinen grund zum erwerben.. kann man online alles nachlesen


 
"Nichts Neues (von den Zweiflern), ewig dieselben, unbelegten, nicht-nachprüfbaren Behauptungen, kein Grund, sie ernst zu nehmen, solange keine Beispiele gebracht werden... kann man online alles nachlesen "


----------



## turbosnake (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

Ich habe sie noch nicht gelesen habe hier sind 5 Gründe gegen das aufrüsten
1)Ich habe genug ältere Spiele auf Halde liegen, die ich mal spielen müsste
2)Bei einer neuen Graka bräuchte ich einen neuen Waküler
3) Die nächste Gen. der Grafikkarten und CPU kommt Anfang bis Mitte bei 2013
4)Es gibt eine neuen Konsolen, also muss man für die Ports auch nicht aufrüsten
5)Ich will wenn ich aufrüsten will ich mind 100% mehr Leistung


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe sie noch nicht gelesen habe hier sind 5 Gründe gegen das aufrüsten
> 1)Ich habe genug ältere Spiele auf Halde liegen, die ich mal spielen müsste
> 2)Bei einer neuen Graka bräuchte ich einen neuen Waküler
> 3) Die nächste Gen. der Grafikkarten und CPU kommt Anfang bis Mitte bei 2013
> ...


 
Ich habe momentan genau einen Grund nicht aufzurüsten:
1) Es gibts nichts schnelleres auf dem Markt das nicht Tausende von Euronen kosten würde 
SLI/CF ist keine Option für mich (dafür spiele ich auch zu wenig und krieg Kopfweh von) und 640GB SSD-Speicher reichen noch problemlos.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2012)

Chess schrieb:


> Hmm, dann guck ich hier seit nunmehr 3 Jahren nicht  die Wahrheit an, wenn ich meinen PC anschalte und ein Spiel starte.  Potzblitz.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp nur für Dich: Man hätte unter der  Heftüberschrift "SLI&Crossfire analysiert" _eventuell_ auch  Sachen wie "Aufrüsten mithilfe einer zweiten Grafikkarte" oder allgemein  "Lohnenswerte Multi-GPU-Kombis" sowie die entsprechende Skalierung  verstehen können. Auch im mittleren Preissegment.
> Man kann aber  natürlich auch die jeweils teuersten Multi-GPU-Konfigs nehmen, absurde  Einstellungen dazu wählen, irgendwelche vom Menschen total gut  wahrnehmbare Frametimes als Beleg für den mangelnden Sinn des Ganzen  herzeigen und am Ende ist Multi GPU sowieso doof und überhaupt. Das geht  natürlich auch. Da trennt sich dann wohl die Spreu vom  Weizen...


 
Es ist schön, wenn du zufrieden bist. Objektiv betrachtet ist die Bildverteilung und Skalierung, welche du seit drei Jahren wahrlich gut findest, aber suboptimal. Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht: Warum stört es dich, wenn wir die zweifellos vorhandenen Missstände beleuchten? Das Feedback geht auch an AMD und Nvidia. Gerade du profitierst, wenn sich etwas verbessert.  Du kannst uns nämlich nicht erzählen, dass in drei Jahren Multi-GPU alles dufte war (das ginge selbst mit zwei zugedrückten Augen und kiloweise Glück nicht). Man versucht sich speziell teure Investitionen so gut es geht schönzureden, aber auch das ist keineswegs objektiv.

MfG,
Raff

PS: Hättest du den Artikel aufmerksam und weniger voreingenommen gelesen, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass wir auch günstiges Crossfire testen – und angesichts der daneben aufgestellten Frametime-Betrachtung davon abraten (weil der Neukauf einer einzigen, großen GPU besser ist). Das Fazit bleibt bestehen: Wenn Multi-GPU, dann, um in Leistungsregionen vorzustoßen, die mit einer GPU nicht erreichbar sind.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab meine Ausgabe auch gestern schon bekommen, erstmal danke dafür. 

Eine Sache hat mir besonders gefallen: Die UEFI-Übersicht fand ich wirklich klasse. In vorherigen Artikeln zum Thema BIOS/UEFI kam Asrock oft ein wenig kurz, da ihnen noch das Image des Billigherstellers anhaftete. Nachdem hier im Forum aber zum Großteil nur noch Asrock empfohlen wird, finde ich den Schritt gut, eine solche Serie auch mit Asrock zu beginnen. 

Ist denn schon absehbar, ob und wann der von vielen gewünschte Artikel über Homeserver erscheint?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Dezember 2012)

HansOConner schrieb:


> Bekommt ihr denn vom Hersteller (Intel /AMD) keine "Pre-testet"-CPU's die gut laufen oder bekommt ihr die rein zufällig, so wie wir als Verbraucher auch?


Siehe Text, unseren Erfahrungen nach sind die Chips nicht pretestet - damit würden sich die Hersteller ohnehin keinen Gefallen tun.


----------



## BikeRider (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

Ich werde dieses Jahr zwar noch nicht aufrüsten, finde die Themen und damit das Heft aber voll in Ordnung.
 Das Heft lag dieses mal pünktlich am Sonnabend in der Früh im Briefkasten.


----------



## ile (3. Dezember 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich tu auf Non-DVD downgraden in den nächsten paar Monaten, wenn ihr nicht endlich wieder die alte DVD-Hülle einführt. Die Gründe dafür sind mir egal - mMn ist der Ärger über diesen Mist größer als der Nutzen der DVD, also wäre ich ja dumm, wenn ich das nicht ändern würde...

Ich weiß, dass die Redakteure damit nichts am Hut haben, deshalb richtet sich dieser Comment AUSSCHLIEßLICH an den Verlag!!!


----------



## Rolk (3. Dezember 2012)

Kann es sein das ihr beim Boardtest zum MSI 970A-G46 die SLI Unterstützung unterschlagen und die Lane-Aufteilung durcheinander gebracht habt? Was hat es mit dem PCI Express Gen3 auf sich das auf der Schachtel prangt? Ich dachte das wäre bisher Ivy exklusiv in Kombination mit den neueren 1155 Boards.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Venetica ist aber auch ein Kaufgrund, wenn man es noch nicht hat. Schönes Game.


Definitiv.
Ohne deine Post hätte ich es gar nicht gemerkt da mir Vollversionen normalerweise egal sind und ich den Textabschnitt direkt überlesen habe. Aber Venetica steht sowieso noch auf meiner "to play"-Liste.

Zeigt aber auch warum es zum Aufrüsten seeehr gute Gründe geben muss:
Ich liege mittlerweile so weit zurück beim Gamekonsum dass selbst Software Triplehead die Spiele an denen ich gerade bin nicht spürbar ausbremst.


----------



## matti30 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

ihr hättet auf der 3. Seite wenigstens schickere Frauenpopos ablichten können


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte noch keine Zeit, in den Text der Print vorzustoßen bisher aber alleine schon wegen dem "Was ist wie laut" Video ein dickes Daumen hoch!
Endlich können die Leute mal was mit den Sone Werten anfangen - auch wenn manche Dinge doch eher lustig waren "Ja ähm Bauteile würden im PC schon stören wenn sie so laut wie ne Baustelle wären"... sach bloß 

Und Raff - jetzt weiß ich warum du auf meine PN mit Thema 7970OC-Probleme/Tipps nicht geantwortet hast... du hattest wohl zu kalt beim ausprobieren/prügeln der Matrix.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Dezember 2012)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Im Artikel Entwicklung der Computergrafik (3) sind ein paar Fehler drin was Parallax- und Parallax Occlusion Mapping betrifft.
> Bei normalem Parallax Mapping werden lediglich die Texturkoordinaten je nach Blickwinkel (nicht Lichteinfallswinkel) verschoben, sodass der Eindruck ein geometrischen Struktur entsteht. Das kostet relativ wenig Leistung und kam in FarCry/Fear zum Einsatz. POM hingegen ist ein aufwendiger Raytracing Algorithmus und war erst in Crysis zu sehen.
> Im Bildkasten (S.49 mitte) ist rechts POM abgebildet und links scheinbar Bump/Normal-Mapping + Parallax-Mapping.


 
Ja, leider ist das „Occlusion“ in der Kasten- und Bildbeschriftung untergegangen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Dezember 2012)

Was ich übrigens auch ganz toll finde ist, wie ASUS auf Seite 9 mit dem neuen "Windows 8 Bit" wirbt (ganz unten Rechts). 

Gut, dass es ganz unten stand, so ists beim überblättern der Anzeigen doch noch ins Auge gesprungen. 

Tja, zum Aufrüsten wirds aber trotz der Print nicht kommen - die 10 Tipps sind abgesehen vom Notebook alle schon mehr als umgesetzt sozusagen - da muss ich mich dem Kommentar von PCGH_Stephan anschließen: auch mir blutet das Nerd-Herz wenns für die High-End Plattform S2011 seit gefühlt ewigen Zeiten nichts neues gibt und dann auch Ivy-E wohl nur als 6-kerner kommt


----------



## HansOConner (4. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Siehe Text, unseren Erfahrungen nach sind die  Chips nicht pretestet - damit würden sich die Hersteller ohnehin keinen  Gefallen tun.



Danke Marc, das hat man davon, wenn man sich zuerst sein Modell anschaut und nicht den ganzen Artikel ließt. Schön, dass ihr normale CPU's bekommt und keine "ausgelesenen", so ist es für uns auch nicht so ärgerlich, wenn wir Eure Werte nicht erreichen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...auch mir blutet das Nerd-Herz wenns für die High-End Plattform S2011 seit gefühlt ewigen Zeiten nichts neues gibt und dann auch Ivy-E wohl nur als 6-kerner kommt



Daran sieht man, wie schlecht ein Monopol ist, welches Intel im High-End-Segment besitzt... Vollkommen überdimensionierte Preise und kein Anlass, zeitnah ein Nachfolgeprodukt zu präsentieren  ... Hoffe sehr, dass sich AMD auf den Mainstream-Markt hält und nicht freiwillig das Handtuch schmeißt, sonst wird auch hier der Fortschritt stark gebrembst und wir dürfen Intel alle einen Monopolaufschlag zahlen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Dezember 2012)

Zum Thema OC-CPUs nochmal: Der max. Kerntakt ist sicherlich die wichtigste Eigenschaft für die meisten Übertakter, aber eine CPU kann auch beim max. Referenz- oder RAM-Takt punkten; nur Ausnahme-Chips sind in allen drei Kategorien zu Bestwerten in der Lage. Der angesprochende i5-3570K lässt beispielsweise beim RAM-Overclocking zwei kürzlich von mir getestete Core i7-3770K deutlich hinter sich: CPU-Z-Vali @ DDR3-2966
Da der DDR3-2933-Teiler (zumindest mit Luftkühlung) nicht funktioniert, wird das Ergebnis unter diesen Bedingungen vom max. Referenztakt begrenzt.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich fand das Heft prima, auch wenn ich als Intel-Plattform-Affiner "ein bissel viel AMD" Stuff drinne frand, die AMD Fans wirds freuen 

Klasse die BIOS Erklärung, da dort was von Teil 1 stand, gehe ich einmal fest in der Annahme, das möglicherweise auch noch (mindest.) ein Teil 2 geplant ist....*hust Gigabyte hust* Asus hust* vermutlich...


----------



## Rixx (5. Dezember 2012)

Heft war heute noch gar nicht an der Tankstelle im Regel


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Dezember 2012)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Klasse die BIOS Erklärung, da dort was von Teil 1 stand, gehe ich einmal fest in der Annahme, das möglicherweise auch noch (mindest.) ein Teil 2 geplant ist....*hust Gigabyte hust* Asus hust* vermutlich...



Next stop: Asus! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Aysem (6. Dezember 2012)

Was ist eigentlich mit PCGH experimentiert? Ich vermisse diese Serie und die dazugehörigen Videos (meine Freundin übrigens auch ).


----------



## Hornissentreiber (7. Dezember 2012)

*"Ladezeiten beim Spielen, Arbeiten und bei Programmen effektiv verkürzen."*

Mein erster Gedanke war: "Jetzt bitte keine Windows-Tuning-Tipps ala Chip oder PC-Welt, die mehr Schaden als Nutzen anrichten." Glücklicherweise war es das dann nicht. Besonders gehaltvoll war der Artikel dann aber leider trotzdem nicht. Nach seitenlangen Erörterungen lautet die Empfehlung stark vereinfacht: "Verwendet eine SSD und übertaktet die CPU." Aha. Große Überraschung.

Liebe Leute von der PCGH: ich lese eure Zeitschrift seit der ersten Ausgabe sehr gerne und störe mich auch nicht daran, dass sich die gleichen Themen immer wieder wiederholen. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache, die Technologie entwickelt sich ständig weiter und zudem muss auch der Nachwuchs berücksichtigt werden, für den viele alte Themen dann doch wieder neu sind. Aber für diese "bahnbrechende" Erkenntnis braucht es nun wirklich keinen mehrseitigen Artikel in einem Fachmagazin für Spiele- und Computerenthusiasten.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## clarkathome (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin Abonnent im 2-Jahres-DVD Abo und habe bis heute noch kein Heft erhalten 

Was tun?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2012)

Noch würde ich abwarten. Meins kam auch erst gestern Mittag.


----------



## Icewolf77 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch sehr unglücklich mit der neuen DVD. Die Papierhülle geht mir extrem ab, wie soll ich denn jetzt die DVDs zu den anderen legen? Das Experiment ohne Hülle ging doch vor ein paar Jahren schonmal gründlich in die Hose, wieso macht ihr das denn jetzt wieder?


----------



## sirwuffi (7. Dezember 2012)

ich glaube im artikel zum tuning von farcry 3 gibts ein paar fehler. irgendwie passen die angaben zum ssao in der tabelle nicht zu den erklärungen im kasten. zudem hat hardocp auch eine andere ansicht über die qualitätseigenschaften der einzelnen einstellungen.
HARDOCP - Far Cry 3 Intro - Far Cry 3 Video Card Performance Preview


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Dezember 2012)

Wieso passen die nicht? Von den Fps her: SSAO > HBAO > HDAO, bei uns wie bei HardOCP. HBAO hat mehr optisch mehr AO also HDAO, was subjektiv (!) unserer Ansicht nach besser aussieht als HDAO, das kann Kyle ja durchaus anders sehen. Du musst bedenken, dass bei der Review-Version seitens Ubisoft HDAO und HBAO bei der Benennung vertauscht waren, das wussten wir zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht - ein Fehler unsererseits ist es also nicht. Weitere Details *online*.


----------



## Raeven (7. Dezember 2012)

Icewolf77 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch sehr unglücklich mit der neuen DVD. Die Papierhülle geht mir extrem ab, wie soll ich denn jetzt die DVDs zu den anderen legen? Das Experiment ohne Hülle ging doch vor ein paar Jahren schonmal gründlich in die Hose, wieso macht ihr das denn jetzt wieder?


 
dem stimme ich voll zu, so geht die Übersicht flöten, Schade.


----------



## goliath (7. Dezember 2012)

Also meiner Meinung nach kann die DVD komplett eingespart werden:

Treiber? Saugt jeder doch heute aktueller aus dem INet
Videos? Habe ich noch nie für wichtig gehalten, könnt Ihr besser in einem geschützen Download-Bereich für Abonnenten online stellen und so können es die Leute die sich dafür interessieren sich auch anschauen
Spiele? Diese alten Games zockt doch kaum einer noch, ihc habe noch nicht 1 Game installiert

DVD -> Geht immer direkt in den Gelben Sack

Lieber die DVD einsparen, die Umwelt schonen und den Preisvorteil in nützliche Artikel o. ä. investieren.

Nur so können die Zeitschriften überleben!


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2012)

Warum kaufst du dir dann nicht die ohe?


----------



## sirwuffi (7. Dezember 2012)

@PCGH_Marc
danke für die Erläuterung.


----------



## OctoCore (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

Ist eigentlich jemandem aufgefallen, dass hinten "Die Redaktion" endlich mal mit aktuellen (oder wenigstens aktuelleren) Bildern der Redakteure bestückt wurde. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Zeigt aber auch warum es zum Aufrüsten seeehr gute Gründe geben muss:
> Ich liege mittlerweile so weit zurück beim Gamekonsum dass selbst Software Triplehead die Spiele an denen ich gerade bin nicht spürbar ausbremst.



Geht mir echt genauso, was den Gamekonsum angeht - wobei Venetica bei meinem Rückstand fast schon zu den topaktuellen Games gehört. Ich bin noch nicht einmal mit Neverwinter Nights 2 durch . 
Aber Aufrüsten hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit Vernunft zu tun.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich jemandem aufgefallen, dass hinten "Die Redaktion" endlich mal mit aktuellen (oder wenigstens aktuelleren) Bildern der Redakteure bestückt wurde.


 
Ist mir aufgefallen und ich find´s gut. Ich frage mich nur, warum Stephan Wilke auf dem neuen Foto guckt, als hätte gerade jemand seinen Lieblingsdackel überfahren. Oder ist er nur unausgeschlafen? Lange Zockernacht gehabt? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## OctoCore (8. Dezember 2012)

... oder als wäre seine teure CPU abgeraucht. DAS ist mir auch aufgefallen.  
In 12/12 wirkt er noch frohsinniger.


----------



## GreatDay (8. Dezember 2012)

goliath schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung nach kann die DVD komplett eingespart werden:
> 
> Treiber? Saugt jeder doch heute aktueller aus dem INet
> Videos? Habe ich noch nie für wichtig gehalten, könnt Ihr besser in einem geschützen Download-Bereich für Abonnenten online stellen und so können es die Leute die sich dafür interessieren sich auch anschauen
> ...


 
Gut, das mit den Videos wäre noch okay aber ich verstehe nicht warum du nicht einfach die non-DVD Version nimmst!?
Außerdem kannst du doch nicht für alle sprechen nur weil DU noch kein einziges Game davon installiert hast.

In der letzten Ausgabe habe ich mir extra das Heft mit DVD gekauft, weil ich die Videos *und* das Spiel so gut finde


----------



## HansOConner (9. Dezember 2012)

*bitte löschen - Doppelpost*http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/664666_435426706521004_1829625473_o.jpg


----------



## HansOConner (9. Dezember 2012)

Was ist eigentlich mit der Auflösung des Facebook-Rätsels von vor 1 Monat (08.11.12), sollte da nicht was im aktuellen Heft drin stehen?:



			
				PCGH Facebook schrieb:
			
		

> "Wer erkennt, was das ist bzw. einmal war?
> Mehr dazu in der kommenden Ausgabe 01/2013 (ab 5.12.12 am Kiosk)"



http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/664666_435426706521004_1829625473_o.jpg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Dezember 2012)

SNB DT 4C + GT2 (Core i7-2600K)


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Dezember 2012)

Warum ist im CPU-Tuning Artikel mit den Top-5-Prozessoren eigentlich bei den AMD CPUs kein Stromverbrauch unter Skyrim in der Tabelle (im Gegensatz zu den Intel CPUs)?


----------



## DonEspadano (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*

Seit Anfang an hab ich die Pcgameshardware abonniert (ersten drei gekauft und dann gleich Abo). Was mir besonders im letzten Jahr und auch in dieser Ausgabe auffällt ist, dass die "normalo User" Komponenten Tests und Vorstellungen immer weniger werden. Bsp: Warum soll ich immer eine teure K Version eines Prozessors kaufen, wenn ich wert auf Stabilität lege und eben nicht übertakten möchte (ginge übrigens ohne "K" auch ein wenig). Bei Mainboards gibts entweder Billigflundern die noch nie gehalten haben, was sie versprechen oder Overclocking Monster für 200 bis 300 Öcken. Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Test der beliebten 100 bis 150  Euro Boards mit ganz "normalen" Komponenten. 1600er Speicher und 1333er, ganz ohne Overclocking...Oder noch schlimmer (für mich): Undervolting.....omg Leute, das wird ja immer mehr gebastle.... Und als Anregung: Garantiefälle und Bedingungen bei den unterschiedlichen Herstellern wären auch mal wieder ein nettes Testkriterium.

Aber insgesamt finde ich die Zeitschrift immer noch eine der besten auf dem Markt und bleibe euch treu. In dieser Ausgabe hat mir am besten der Artikel eine Klasse für sich (Mechanische Tastauren im Test) gefallen. Der war mal wieder PCGH-Klasse vom "alten Schlag".


----------



## Daniel_M (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: "Ladezeiten beim Spielen, Arbeiten und bei Programmen effektiv verkürzen."*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Besonders gehaltvoll war der Artikel dann aber leider trotzdem nicht. Nach seitenlangen Erörterungen lautet die Empfehlung stark vereinfacht: "Verwendet eine SSD und übertaktet die CPU." Aha. Große Überraschung.


 
Danke für dein Feedback. Bitte unterscheide: Man kann darstellen, dass etwas so ist und man kann aufzeigen, wie und warum etwas so ist. In unserem Special tun wir das zuletzt genannte: Wir zeigen, in welchem Szenario und wie viel ein SSD beziehungsweise eine CPU-Übertaktung wirklich bringt. So erkennt man, ob es sich für das eigene Nutzungsverhalten lohnt oder eben nicht.

Außerdem haben wir die Wartezeiten mit einer RAM-Disk verglichen - das ist schon eher etwas für Spiele- und Computerenthusiasten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: PCGH 01/2013 bald im Handel: 10 zwingende Aufrüstgründe, Ladezeiten reduzieren, Vollversion Venetica, SLI & Crossfire analysiert*



DonEspadano schrieb:


> Seit Anfang an hab ich die Pcgameshardware abonniert (ersten drei gekauft und dann gleich Abo).


Super 



DonEspadano schrieb:


> Was mir besonders im letzten Jahr und auch in dieser Ausgabe auffällt ist, dass die "normalo User" Komponenten Tests und Vorstellungen immer weniger werden. Bsp: Warum soll ich immer eine teure K Version eines Prozessors kaufen, wenn ich wert auf Stabilität lege und eben nicht übertakten möchte (ginge übrigens ohne "K" auch ein wenig).


Bei AMD sind ohnehin alle FX mit einem offenen Multi ausgestattet, bei Intel testen wir vom Celeron über den Pentium bis zum i3 Prozessoren ohne freien Multi, zuletzt auch den Core i5-3470, welcher bei Intel derzeit der PLV-Vierkerner schlechthin ist. Dass sich solche Chips ebenfalls um +400 MHz übertakten lassen, haben wir im Heft bereits mehrmals erwähnt und getestet.



DonEspadano schrieb:


> 1600er Speicher und 1333er, ganz ohne Overclocking.


AMD spezifiziert für seine aktuellen FX und die A-Serie nun mal DDR3-1866, daher testen wir auch so. Ivys laufen mit DDR3-1600, Sandys mit DDR3-1333.


----------



## jumpel (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
bin gerade erst am drüberfliegen und da ist mir doch gleich mal auf Seite 10 etwas sehr merkwürdiges aufgefallen:
Das Mainboard links oben im Titelbild... RAM links der Northbridge? Gabs das wirklich mal? Hab ich so noch nie gesehen, dachte erst es ist ein Slot-1 bzw. -A Board.


----------



## Nepukadnezar (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin seit ca. 8 Jahren Abonnent und stimme meinem Vorredner zu. Zu viel Fokus auf overclocking und zu wenig auf normalo user.
Ich möchte overclocking nicht schlecht machen, aber ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, aktuellste Hardware zu tunen.
Viel interessanter wären Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitungen für ältere Hardware.
(Meins: Core i7 860, Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD5, ATI 5870, Kingston Hyper-X DDR3 8GB, SSD830, Samsung Spinpoint HD103SJ)
Das Gigabyte habe ich mir z.B. aufgrund des Test in der damaligen PCGH gekauft. Da dieses ausführlich getestet wurde (das UD3 glaube ich) und ich mir auch in zukünftigen Heften Tipps und Tricks zu der bereits getesteten Hardware versprochen habe.

Mir hat der Artikel über die HDD's jenseits von 1TB gefallen, da meine Spinpoint S3 voll ist und ich eine neue größere HDD benötige. Leider wurde in meinen Augen der wichtigste Hersteller in diesem Test vergessen: Samsung.
Western Digital verwende ich nicht mehr, da mir hier mehrfach schon Hardware abgeraucht ist.
Samsung verwende ich seit Ewigkeiten ohne Probleme.

Monitor Tests finde ich ebenfalls immer interessant, da ich auf der Suche nach einem guten Produkt mit 120Hz und in 24" bin. Leider auch hier Fehlanzeige bisher. Liegt aber wohl auch an den Herstellern...

Witzig finde ich immer die Headset Tests. Hier werden die klassischen 5.1 oder 7.1 USB Sets getestet obwohl die einhellige Meinung dazu eher schlecht ist. Siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...erer-fuer-gaming-und-musik-2.html#post3602200

Auch hier wäre es super, wenn die PCGH sich solcher Themen annehmen könnte und dann dazu Tipps zu den besten Einstellungen mit z.B. einer Asus Xonar DS und aktuellen Spielen geben könnte.
Das wäre ein echter Mehrwert und würde unzählige Stunden in den diversen Foren ersparen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2012)

Samsung Festplatten gibt es nicht mehr, die Abteilung wurde von Seagate übernommen.


----------



## Nepukadnezar (10. Dezember 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Samsung Festplatten gibt es nicht mehr, die Abteilung wurde von Seagate übernommen.



Das ist mir klar, gerade deshalb wäre ein Test mit entsprechendem Kommentar hilfreich ala welche Platte ist genauso leise und zuverlässig wie es die Samsung HDDs waren.
die Kommentar bei Amazon zu den Seagate Platten sprechen für sich....


----------



## Olstyle (10. Dezember 2012)

Zuverlässigkeit von HDDs ist für PCGH leider kaum messbar, schließlich bräuchte man dafür eine signifikante Menge an Platten eines Herstellers die man dauerhaft belastet.
Lautstärke ist immer abhängig von der Modellreihe und hängt nicht am Hersteller.

Ich hatte übrigens bis jetzt zwei Festplattendefekte bei zwei Samsungplatten(was allen meinen Samsungplatten entspricht). Meine Seagates und sogar meine Hitachi "Deathstar" laufen dagegen ohne Probleme.
Da das aber nur eine kleine Momentaufnahme ist, bringt das nichts für eine allgemeine Empfehlung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (10. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

Leider können wir Samsung-Festplatten nicht testen, wenn es diese nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte meine Frage von weiter oben 





M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Warum ist im CPU-Tuning Artikel mit den Top-5-Prozessoren eigentlich bei den AMD CPUs kein Stromverbrauch unter Skyrim in der Tabelle (im Gegensatz zu den Intel CPUs)?


 wiederholen und erweitern: 
Im Multi-GPU Artikel bzw. im anschließenden Duell SingleGPU @MonsterOC vs DualGPU kommen bei drei Benchmarks auch nur Werte der GTX680@1,3GHz vor, aber keine für die 7970@1,3GHz. Hat die auch der Hund gefressen, oder gibt es für alle fehlenden Werte gute Gründe?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Dezember 2012)

Die Matrix wollte nach einigen Tests nicht mehr , also musste aus Zeitgründen ein Cut kommen. Aber man sieht ja, wohin die Fps-Reise geht.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Dezember 2012)

Ah danke, ich habs schon fast vermutet nach dem Studium des dazugehörigen Videos auf der DVD ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Dezember 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Warum ist im CPU-Tuning Artikel mit den Top-5-Prozessoren eigentlich bei den AMD CPUs kein Stromverbrauch unter Skyrim in der Tabelle (im Gegensatz zu den Intel CPUs)?


Ich habe Sonntag keine PDFs vor mir 

Ich bin ehrlicherweise zu spät auf die Idee gekommen, dass wir die Watt-Werte in Skyrim ja eh haben.


----------



## criss vaughn (10. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schöne Ausgabe, gefällt mir durch und durch, allen voran die Ivy-Bridge-Tipps passen bei mir gerade gut rein, da gestern mein Z77-Board+i7-CPU+RAM angekommen sind 

Und zum Thema _Nichts Neues_: Wie in jeder Branche gibt es auch im HW-Bereich Grundmanifeste, die bei neuen Generationen nur angepasst oder aber auch fast vollständig neu definiert werden müssen, z.b. der Wegfall des typischen FSB .. und ich finde PCGH ist das einzige Print- und Online-Magazin deutschlandweit, dass Casual- und High-End-OC'en etc. vernünftig dokumentiert und bis zum Abwinken mit Grafiken und sonstigem versieht. Und selbst ich habe manchmal keine Lust irgendwelche Dinge mit meinem iPad/iPhone oder was auch immer zu lesen, sondern eine stichhaltige und schöne Print-Ausgabe in den Händen zu halten. Und wem das kein Kaufargument ist, der soll auf diversen Seiten die Dinge eben nachlesen, nachgoogeln etc. und nicht irgendwelche argumentationslosen Kommentare um die Ecke schleudern.

PCGH ist nicht verpflichtet Meter-lange Tests der Printausgabe online zu stellen, es ist Good Will um den Fans entgegenzukommen und Leute zu überzeugen .. und ganz ehrlich, wen das nicht überzeugt, der muss sich eben andere Quellen suchen .. mein Lob habt ihr


----------



## kmf (10. Dezember 2012)

Ist ja mal wieder eine echte Knaller-Ausgabe geworden. Dickes Lob an die Redakteure.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: "Ladezeiten beim Spielen, Arbeiten und bei Programmen effektiv verkürzen."*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Danke für dein Feedback. Bitte unterscheide: Man kann darstellen, dass etwas so ist und man kann aufzeigen, wie und warum etwas so ist. In unserem Special tun wir das zuletzt genannte: Wir zeigen, in welchem Szenario und wie viel ein SSD beziehungsweise eine CPU-Übertaktung wirklich bringt. So erkennt man, ob es sich für das eigene Nutzungsverhalten lohnt oder eben nicht.
> 
> Außerdem haben wir die Wartezeiten mit einer RAM-Disk verglichen - das ist schon eher etwas für Spiele- und Computerenthusiasten.


 
O.k., einverstanden. Es ist vielleicht wirklich zu eng gedacht, den Artikel nur auf das Fazit einzugrenzen.


----------



## GreatDay (10. Dezember 2012)

Mir sagt die Ausgabe ebenfalls sehr zu, nur habe ich ein Problem mit der beiliegenden DVD.

Beim versuch Venetica zu installieren erhalte ich die Meldung die Disk 6 einzulegen, diese ist aber, genau wie Disk 7, 0 MB groß.
Ist das ein einzel Fall oder ist noch jemand betroffen bzw. was soll ich jetzt machen

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/9yb6lzo5/Unbenannt.png

Vielen Dank im Voraus und mit freundlichen Grüßen
GreatDay


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Dezember 2012)

Auf meiner sind die entsprechenden Dateien 696.320 KB bzw. 431.486 KB groß. Hast du die Möglichkeit, die DVD an einem anderen PC mal einzulegen? Brauchst ja nicht zu installieren, nur die Größen checken. Falls das da auch auftritt, musst die wohl leider umtauschen lassen (Details auf der Bedruckseite der DVD).


----------



## Rolk (12. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Matrix wollte nach einigen Tests nicht mehr , also musste aus Zeitgründen ein Cut kommen. Aber man sieht ja, wohin die Fps-Reise geht.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Oder hatte der testende Redakteur einen cold bug?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. Dezember 2012)

Nee, das kommt bei mir nicht vor (frag mal die Kollegen). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Accipiper (12. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nee, das kommt bei mir nicht vor (frag mal die Kollegen).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Tja, da muss man wohl zustimmen


----------



## DiabloRojo75 (12. Dezember 2012)

Im AM3+-MoBo-Test habt ihr vom GA970A-UD3 die Rev.1.2 getestet.
Allerdings kann ich diese Revision in keinem Shop finden, auch auf der deutschen Gigabyte-Site wird diese Rev. nicht erwähnt (auf der .com-Site aber schon, auch mit dem in Eurer Testtabelle erwähnten VIA-Soundchip statt dem Realtek von der Rev 1.0).
Auch in Eurer Mainboard-Bestenliste habt ihr -zumindest laut Foto- die Rev..1.0 gelistet.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich ein Board mit der Rev.1.2 her bekomme? Kann ich hier auch statt dessen bedenkenlos auf die 1.0 setzen?


----------



## Spinal (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mich noch nicht durch die Ausgabe durchgelesen aber habe, ein Problem die Benchmarks sowohl in der GPU Rangliste als auch in dem "Multi-GPU-Analyse" Artikel nachzuvollziehen. Dabei eine Anmerkung, vielleicht kann man in der Rangliste die jeweilig verwendeten Treiber mit angeben. Denn nachdem es eine Reihe "Wundertreiber" und vermeintliche "Wundertreiber" gegeben hat, spielt das doch im Moment und vielleicht auch in Zukunft sicher eine große Rolle. Außerdem finde ich es nicht selbstverständlich, dass Beta Treiber verwendet werden.

Nun zu meinem Problem, es geht speziell um die GTX 680. Ich habe mit dem letzten WHQL Treiber 306.97 und dem 310.61 gebencht. Dies sind meine Ergebnisse (ich hatte sie zum Teil schon mal in irgendeinem Thread gepostet):

Zunächst die Ergebnisse mit dem 306.97
--------------------------------------------------------------------
GTX 680 1058/3004 Mhz: Avg: 52.900 - Min: 47 - Max: 58

GTX 680 1097/3004 Mhz: Avg: 53.867 - Min: 46 - Max: 59

GTX 680 1215/3004 Mhz: Avg: 56.767 - Min: 48 - Max: 61

GTX 680 1215/3300 Mhz: Avg: 58.267 - Min: 52 - Max: 61


Nun die Ergebnisse mit dem 310.61:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
GTX 680 1058/3004 Mhz: Avg: 60.367 - Min: 52 - Max: 67

GTX 680 1097/3004 Mhz: Avg: 60.600 - Min: 53 - Max: 67

GTX 680 1215/3004 Mhz: Avg: 63.300 - Min: 58 - Max: 69

GTX 680 1215/3300 Mhz: Avg: 65.333 - Min: 59 - Max: 71

GTX 680 1306/3500 Mhz: Avg: 71.067 - Min: 66 - Max: 76

GTX 680 1320/3604 Mhz: Avg: 70.167 - Min: 63 - Max: 75



Zum Vergleich die PCGH Benchwerte:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
306.97 GTX 680: Avg: 51,7 - Min: 48

310.54 GTX 680: Avg: 52,2 - Min: 48

310.54 GTX 680@1306/3600: Avg: 77,4 - Min: 70

--------------------------------------------------------------------

12.11 Beta Radeon 7970: Avg: 60,0 - Min: 57

12.11 Beta 8 Radeon 7970GE: Avg: 66,1 - Min: 63

12.11 Beta 8 Radeon 7970@1300/3600: Avg: 79,1 - Min: 75

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Was mir nun spanisch vorkommt sind einfach die Werte der GTX 680. Soweit ich das verstehe, bencht ihr die GTX 680 mit 1058/3004 MHz. Mit dem 310.61 Treiber habe ich mit den Frequenzen reproduzierbar deutlich mehr FPS. Mit 1306/3600 habe ich dagegen weniger FPS als ihr. Dabei skalieren die FPS bei mir prozentual nachvollziehbar mit jeder Taktsteigerung hoch, außer der letze Wert mit 1320/3604 MHz tanzt etwas aus der Reihe. Auch das power Limit war nicht erreicht und es hat sich nix heruntergetaktet.
Nach euren Benchmarks hättet ihr mit etwas mehr als 20% erhöhtem (GPU+RAM) Takt fast 50% mehr Leistung erzielt. Klingt schon recht außergewöhnlich. Da ihr in dem Artikel geschrieben habt, die Radeon 7970 würde sich mit 1,3 GHz besonders in Szene setzen, obwohl sie bei gleich starker Übertaktung "nur" (logische) 20% schneller wird gehe ich mal davon aus, dass sich wirklich ein Fehler eingeschlichen hat. Ich erreiche mit der gleichzeitigen Anhebung der Taktraten prozentual gerade auch 1:1 höhere FPS. 
Rechnet man bei euch übrigens rückwärts und zieht von den 77 FPS rund 20% wegen der Übertaktung ab, landet man bei knapp über 60 FPS, was "meinen" Standardwerten sehr nahe kommt.

Ich weiß, sowas ist aufwändig, aber könntet ihr das nochmal überprüfen? Und wie gesagt, es wäre toll, wenn der verwendete Treiber für den GPU Leistungsindex dabei stehen würde.

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Dezember 2012)

Welches Spiel überhaupt und welche Settings?


----------



## Spinal (14. Dezember 2012)

Achso sorry, es war spät. Ich wusste ich habe was vergessen. Es geht um Battlefield 3. Ich kann weder die Werete im Leistungsindex noch die von Seite 46 nachstellen. Ich habe es nach eurer Anleitung gebencht, also geht es um die 1080p Werte. 
Allerdings benutze ich einen Core i7 3930k mit Standardtakt. Aber ich vermute, dass spielt keine große Rolle und der sollte im Singleplayer wohl eher langsamer als euer i7 3770k @ 4,5 GHz sein.
Oder habt ihr nun eine neue Benchmarkszene? Oder mache was falsch? Bei 1058/3004 MHz habe ich mehr FPS als ihr, bei 1306/3600 MHz habe ich weniger 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Dezember 2012)

Dazu müssen sich Raff und oder Carsten äußern.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Dezember 2012)

Die ersten Verdächtigen für die Abweichung im Standard-Tests wäre die Boost-Funktion und die Treiber-Einstellung "Hohe Qualität", welche wir durchweg verwenden.


----------



## Spinal (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Wie macht ihr das denn mit der Boost Funktion? Ich habe meine Karte jetzt so unter- bzw. übertaktet, dass die tatsächlich anliegende Taktung derjenigen entspricht, die ich oben angegeben habe.

Mir ist aufgefallen, evtl. limitiert meine CPU ja doch, wenn ich übertakte und deshalb komme ich bei den 1306/3600 MHz Benchmarks niedrigere Werte. Das prüfe ich gleich mal. Auch "hohe Qualität" ist nun eingeschaltet, hat aber kaum Auswirkungen. Ich mache mal ein Video von meiner Bench Session 

Falls euch das nicht zu sehr von der Arbeit ablenkt, könnt ihr es ja mal anschauen. Ich werde es etwas zusammenschneiden, damit es nicht zu lang wird.

Edit: Video ist fertig. Ich habe herausgefunden, dass besonders im übertakteten Zustand tatsächlich die CPU limitiert. Vermutlich liegen GTX 680 und Radeon 7970 deswegen so eng beinander. Mit einer noch schnelleren CPU wäre die Radeon @ 1300 MHz vielleicht sogar nochmal ein Stück schneller 

Aber nun erstmal zu meinem neusten Benchmark:
CPU: Core i7 3930k @ 4 GHz
GPU: GTX 680 mit 1058/3004 und 1306/3602 MHz
Treiber: 310.64


GTX 680 1058/3004 Mhz: Avg: 62.667 - Min: 55 - Max: 70
GTX 680 1058/3004 Mhz: Avg: 61.767 - Min: 54 - Max: 69
GTX 680 1058/3004 Mhz: Avg: 62.733 - Min: 57 - Max: 70
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
GTX 680 1058/3004 Mhz: Avg: 62.389 - Min: 55 - Max: 70


GTX 680 1306/3602 Mhz: Avg: 73.300 - Min: 67 - Max: 78
GTX 680 1306/3602 Mhz: Avg: 72.633 - Min: 67 - Max: 78
GTX 680 1306/3602 Mhz: Avg: 71.667 - Min: 66 - Max: 77
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
GTX 680 1306/3602 Mhz: Avg: 72.533 - Min: 67 - Max: 78

Video: 
HWClips (neuere, bessere Version)
Vimeo

Mit eurer 4,5 GHz Ivy Bridge CPU könnten die hohen FPS im übertakteten Zustand natürlich hinkommen. Da meine Werte mit dem alten Treiber auch etwa hinkommen gehe ich davon aus das ich richtig gemessen habe. Aber die Werte einer nicht übertakteten GTX 680 kann ich nicht nachstellen. Selbst mit 3,2 GHz CPU Takt sind die bei mir deutlich höher. Mit 4 GHz CPU Takt sind sie sogar nochmal ein gutes Stück höher.
Und sorry, habe mich im Treiber vertan, habe den 310.64, nicht 61 benutzt. Den 310.54 wollte ich nicht unbedingt installieren, laut Patch Notes tut sich da in BF3 aber auch nix.

bye
Spinal


----------



## LTB (18. Dezember 2012)

Evtl nicht auf die 01/2013 bezogen, aber ich vermisse den Einkaufsführer für GPU-Kühler in der print-version und ebenso in der Testdatenbank. Ich überlege meiner HD 7970 eine zu gönnen...nur hätte ich gerne mal einen Überblick was es alles so gibt und wie gut und leise diverse Kandidaten sind, auch mit anderen Lüftern etc.pp.

Sonst wieder einmal eine super Ausgabe 

Obwohl ich nicht verstehe das beim PL-PC nicht ausschließlich PL-Hadware verwendet wurde.... ?? Sonst könnte man den Artikel auch "Spiele PC für Rund 700€ (600-800€) nennen" das hat aber meiner Meinung nach nichts mit PL zu tun...

Gruß


----------



## DiabloRojo75 (18. Dezember 2012)

DiabloRojo75 schrieb:


> Im AM3+-MoBo-Test habt ihr vom GA970A-UD3 die Rev.1.2 getestet.
> Allerdings kann ich diese Revision in keinem Shop finden, auch auf der deutschen Gigabyte-Site wird diese Rev. nicht erwähnt (auf der .com-Site aber schon, auch mit dem in Eurer Testtabelle erwähnten VIA-Soundchip statt dem Realtek von der Rev 1.0).
> Auch in Eurer Mainboard-Bestenliste habt ihr -zumindest laut Foto- die Rev..1.0 gelistet.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich ein Board mit der Rev.1.2 her bekomme? Kann ich hier auch statt dessen bedenkenlos auf die 1.0 setzen?



Kann hier keiner was dazu sagen?  :-\


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben gerade Heft-Abgabe und noch viele Baustellen offen. Bitte etwas geduld, spätestens morgen entspannt sich die Lage. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Dezember 2012)

LTB schrieb:


> Evtl nicht auf die 01/2013 bezogen, aber ich vermisse den Einkaufsführer für GPU-Kühler in der print-version und ebenso in der Testdatenbank. Ich überlege meiner HD 7970 eine zu gönnen...nur hätte ich gerne mal einen Überblick was es alles so gibt und wie gut und leise diverse Kandidaten sind, auch mit anderen Lüftern etc.pp.


In der 02/2013 testen wir den Arctic Hybrid 7970, den Alpenföhn Peter 79XX Edition und den Prolimatech MK-26 auf einer HD 7970 GE.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Dezember 2012)

Ui, i like


----------



## DiabloRojo75 (18. Dezember 2012)

Immer dieser Vorweihnachtsstress 
Dann gedulde ich mich noch ein bisschen


----------



## Raeven (18. Dezember 2012)

die Print Ausgabe sollte sich schon von der Webseite unterscheiden , warum soll ich sonst ein Abo der Print kaufen wenn ich es auch online gratis habe. Ne ne , es ist schon geil morgens beim Kaffee die neue PCGH Print zu lesen und über die nächste Aufrüstung des Rechnenknechtes zu träumen( 10 zwingende Gründe: Jetzt den PC aufrüsten!).
 Es soll und muss beides geben, basta.


----------



## LTB (18. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> In der 02/2013 testen wir den Arctic Hybrid 7970, den Alpenföhn Peter 79XX Edition und den Prolimatech MK-26 auf einer HD 7970 GE.


 
Goil 
Dann kann ich ja schon mal den Zollstock auspacken und messen was so geht


----------



## Spinal (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe die Ausgabe nun auch etwas ausführlicher gelesen und finde sie sehr gelungen, auch wenn für mich persönlich nicht soooo viel interessantes dabei war. 

Allerdings muss ich nochmal mit meinen GTX 680 BF3 Benchmarks nachhaken. Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Benchmarkszene bei mir ein klein wenig anders aussieht wie bei euch. Allerdings funktioniert der Spielstand bei mir auch nicht, ich muss ganz normal die Operation Swordbreaker Mission spielen. Habe nun ein weiteres mal nachgemessen und bin bei wirklich identischer Szene zu keinem Unterschied zu meinen vorigen FPS gekommen.

Ich habe mir mittlerweile sehr viel Mühe gemacht, mit Video, übertakten, untertakten und allem drum und dran und kann die Werte von euch nicht nachstellen. Wenn ich mit dem 310.64 Treiber und 1058/3004 MHz BF3 benche, erreiche ich gut 20% mehr FPS als ihr bei euren Tests (62 zu 52 FPS).

Ich finde gerade die Transparenz der Benchmarks bei PCGH sehr gut, da man es einfach nachstellen kann und ich bisher auch immer gleiche oder zumindest ähnliche Ergebnisse erhalten habe. Aber diesmal ist es ein sehr großer Unterschied.


PCGH Benchmarks
1) 306.97 GTX 680: Avg: 51,7 - Min: 48
2) 310.54 GTX 680: Avg: 52,2 - Min: 48
3) 310.54 GTX 680@1306/3600: Avg: 77,4 - Min: 70

*Das macht nur + 1% Leistung von 306.97 auf 310.54, aber satte 48% mehr Leistung bei gerade mal 23% Mehr Takt (20% beim Ram).*

Meine Benchmarks
1) 306.97 GTX 680 1058/3004 Mhz: Avg: 52.900 - Min: 47 - Max: 58
2) 310.64 GTX 680 1058/3004 Mhz: Avg: 62.389 - Min: 55 - Max: 70
3) 310.64 GTX 680 1306/3602 Mhz: Avg: 72.533 - Min: 67 - Max: 78

*Bei mir sind es + 18% mehr durch den Treiber von 306.97 auf 310.64 und nochmal 16% mehr durch die um 23/20 prozentige Erhöhung des Takts. Hierbei sei angemerkt, dass ich wohl im CPU Limit hänge, da ich mit einem Sandy Bridge @ 4 GHz gemessen habe und ihr mit Ivy Bridge @ 4,5 GHz.*

Ich würde mich über ein Statement dazu sehr freuen. Es ist Vorweihnachtsstress und Heftabgabe, ich weiß, muss auch nicht sofort sein. Aber auch wenn ich Intel/Nvidia nutze bin eigentlich ein großer AMD Fan, dennoch scheinen mir eure Werte bei 1058 MHz deutlich zu niedrig. 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

Auf Seite 101 habt ihr die Tabelle vom Test der mechanischen tastaturen.
Beim Punkt "Beleuchtung" steht entweder ein JA oder ein NEIN plus Zusatzinfos bei JA. Könnt ihr in der Zeile in Zukunft zusätzlich noch eintragen in welcher Farbe die Tastatur leuchtet? 

Und dann noch eine Frage zum Kasten auf Seite 99.
Bei der Gigabyte beträgt der Aktivierungsdruck 45g.
Wie kann ich das mit einer Gummidom Tastatur vergleichen?
Wie sieht es da aus? Ich kann mit den 45g oder 60g an sich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Dezember 2012)

Da ist ein Vergleich
Test: Zowie Celeritas Tastatur (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Da die Rubberdomes je nach Modell einen unterschiedlichen Druck benötigen lässt sich nicht sagen "eine Rubberdome hat x Gramm Aktivierungsdruck".


----------



## DieLutteR (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Kritik kommt jetzt auch schon pünktlich zum Weihnachtsstress, aber dennoch:

Ich lese die PCGH regelmäßig seit Ende 2010 und finde in jeder Ausgabe Artikel, die mich persönlich interessieren.
Für diesen tollen Mix in jeder Ausgabe ein klares 

In dieser Ausgabe war das der Artikel zu Multi-GPU-Konfigurationen.
Sehr "schön" war zu sehen, dass sich im letzten Jahr nicht viel geändert hat, aber ein wichtiges Tool habt ihr, meiner Meinung nach, nicht beachtet:

Ihr hattet bereits über das Tool Radeon Pro berichtet und es erfreut sich immer größerer Beliebtheit.
Meine Frage:

Warum habt ihr es bei Crossfire-Setups nicht benutzt?

Soweit ich informiert bin, schafft es dieses Tool saubere Frameverläufe zu "zaubern" und wäre somit auch ein gewichtiger (Kauf-)Grund für zukünftige Multi-GPU-Anschaffungen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (19. Dezember 2012)

Im Text haben wir Radeon Pro bzw. Vsync für bessere Frametimes erwähnt. Dabei handelt es sich aber nur um Workarounds bzw. inoffizielle Lösungen - diese Tweaks gehören eigentlich in den Treiber, damit alle Kunden etwas davon haben.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (19. Dezember 2012)

DiabloRojo75 schrieb:


> Kann hier keiner was dazu sagen?  :-\


 
Leider geben viele Online-Shops nicht an, um welche Revision es sich handelt. Falls es Restbestände sind, kann es eine alte Revision sein, wenn der Shop hingegen gerade eine neue Lieferung bekommen hat, ist es wahrscheinlich die neue Revision. Im Zweifel einfach vor dem Kauf nachfragen.

Die Unterschiede sind allerdings in diesem Fall gering.


----------



## DiabloRojo75 (19. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Leider geben viele Online-Shops nicht an, um welche Revision es sich handelt. Falls es Restbestände sind, kann es eine alte Revision sein, wenn der Shop hingegen gerade eine neue Lieferung bekommen hat, ist es wahrscheinlich die neue Revision. Im Zweifel einfach vor dem Kauf nachfragen.
> 
> Die Unterschiede sind allerdings in diesem Fall gering.


Bei den meisten steht mal der Realtek-Soundchip drin, in der 1.2 der VIA. Aber ich schreib dann mal die Shops an, wenn die Unterschiede aber eh unwesentlich sind, ist das ja kein größeres Problem. Danke


----------



## DrFlansch (19. Dezember 2012)

@ PCGH    Das leistet Windows 8

Da wie im Artikel beschrieben die Systemvorrausetzungen von Windows 8 dem des Windows 7 ähneln bzw. noch geringer seien, sollte PCGH darauf hinweisen/testen das trotz der eingehaltenen Hardwarevorrausetzungen
sich im Vergleich von Windows 7 -  Windows 8 nicht installieren lässt.

Zum einen muss der Prozesser gegenüber Win7 mehr Befehlssätze beinhalten (z.B. SSE2) und des weiteren lässt sich Win8 auf Mainboards mit entsprechenden (älteren) Chipsätzen nicht installieren , da Konflikt mit dem Bootmanager von Win8 besteht (z.B. Fehlermeldung Code XY), obwohl die sonstigen erforderlichen Vorrausetzungen stimmen und Win7 sich installieren ließ.

Daher kann von geringeren Hardwarevorraussetzungen nur bedingt hingewiesen werden.


----------



## NikLaw72 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe das Heft nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder gekauft. Vor allem wegen Venetica und weil ich krankheitsbedingt etwas Zerstreuung brauchte. Das Video zum Aufrüsten hat mich etwas erstaunt. Der Wechsel von einer HDD zur SSD ist ja noch nachvollziehbar. 

Aber dann erst eine 5770 vorzustellen und sie unter Witcher 2 Ultra Settings zu testen, um dann eine 7970 dagegen zu stellen, ist ja wohl nicht angemessen. Ich schätze mal das heutige Pendant zur 5770, die 7770, hat auch nur 20 Frams rausgehauen.  Diese Wechseloption ist unrealistisch. Was hat die 5770 damals gekostet, 150 €? Die soll man jetzt gegen ne Karte für über 300 € tauschen. Geht´s noch?

Wahrscheinlich hat man noch nicht mal ne CPU im Rechner, die die 7970 ausreizen kann, wenn man ne 5770 hat. Dann ist das Aufrüsten reine Geldverschwendung. 

Übrigens, die Mod von Venetica scheint nur mit der 1.01 Version zu funktionieren. Bei mir kommt jedenfalls die Meldung, das die .exe nicht mehr funkioniert, wenn ich die Mod benutze. Merkwürdigerweise funktioniert dann auch das Original nicht mehr, wenn ich die Originallevel wieder einfüge. Da auf der DVD die Version 1.02 ist, kann man die Mod nicht nutzen oder funktioniert die bei irgend jemandem?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mit dem Aufrüst-Artikel zwar nichts zu tun, aber: Eine Grafikkarte ist eigentlich nie "zu schnell", da man unzählige Dinge zum Aufhübschen des Bildes einschalten kann. Frag doch mal Carsten: Der spielt seit gefühlten 10 Jahren mit einem Dualcore und hat nun eine HD 7970 daneben. Das genügt weitgehend und man kann die GPU-Leistung in Supersampling & Co. investieren.  Wer natürlich nur Fps will, dem bringt eine starke Grafikkarte neben einer lahmenden CPU wenig.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## NikLaw72 (21. Dezember 2012)

Die meisten Leute rüsten aber nur in ihrem Rahmen auf. Ich bleibe z.B. immer in der gehobenen Mittelklasse, weil mir High End einfach zu teuer ist. Übrigens hatte ich mit der 7770 wohl recht. Die bringt auch nur 15 FPS... Insgesamt wollte ich nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass da keine Verhältnismäßigkeit gegeben ist. Genauso gut könnte man einen Athlon x2 250 testen und dann einen i7-3770K dagegen stellen und auf die tolle Leistungssteigerung hinweisen. Das ist sinnlos. Da werden doch Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

So ein Video dient der Veranschaulichung. Ähnlich, wie wir bei Antialiasing-Bildern im Heft einen vergrößerten Ausschnitt zeigen, müssen wir auch bei solchen Videos dafür sorgen, dass man den Unterschied auch sieht - darunter leidet die Verhältnismäßigkeit manchmal. Wir hätten auch in Full-HD (im Video war's nur 1680) eine HD 5870 (15 Fps) gegen eine 7970 GE (30 Fps) stellen können. Doch aufgrund von Synchronisation mit den Video-Frames kommt "Ruckligkeit" bei abgefilmten Videos manchmal nicht so gut rüber. Gegen ein Fraps-Video haben wir uns entschieden, um dem Ganzen mehr Authentizität zu verleihen - in dem Tool lässt sich ein beliebiges Frame-Cap einstellen.

Kurz zusammengefasst: Stilmittel der Übertreibung, wenn du so willst.

Davon abgesehen sind wir doch inzwischen von der Klassengesellschaft mit eingeschränkter horizontaler Mobilität raus - als Student habe ich mir auch keine High-End-Karte gekauft - und wer vor drei Jahren ein ~200 Euro Modell erwarb, bei dem könnte sich die finanzielle Situation doch inzwischen geändert haben, oder nicht?


----------



## Spinal (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich fand den "10 Gründe zum aufrüsten Artikel" sehr gut. Ich habe gar nichts erwartet, weil ich dachte, es würde nur darum gehen "schneller, neuer = besser". Aber eben auch Abseits von CPU und Grafikkarte gibt es sinnvolle Möglichkeiten den Rechner aufzurüsten. SSD und 120 Hz Monitor haben manche Leute vielleicht gar nicht auf dem Radar gehabt und es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall darüber nachzudenken. Auch eine bessere Kühlung kann eine sehr sinnvolle Investition sein 

Den Kommentar von eurem Praktikanten Johannes Goltz zum Thema "Mechanische Tastaturen" fand ich auch gelungen. Zwar halten Gummidom-Tastaturen auch sehr lange, aber sie sind irgendwann "ausgenudelt". Auch das Thema Umwelt wird ja in den seltensten Fällen aufgegriffen. Beim ausmisten des Kellers war ich neulich bei der Müllkippe und habe u.a. auch alte Tastaturen entsorgt. Es war schon extrem, wie viele alte Tastaturen dort weggeschmissen werden. Vermutlich sind die meisten aber gar nicht kaputt, sondern schlicht versifft oder ausgetauscht worden. Und das ist meiner Ansicht nach auch ein Problem mit den mechanischen Tastaturen. Was bringen mir extrem langlebige Schalter, wenn zum Beispiel die Keycaps schnell abgenutzt sind. Zwar kann man die nachkaufen, aber ob man das dann wirklich macht ist nicht sicher. Ich werde meine mechanischen Tastaturen dennoch die nächsten 10 Jahre sicher nicht wegschmeißen, aber das liegt nicht nur an der Qualität, sondern auch daran, dass sie einfach sehr teuer waren 

Der Kommentar von Stephan Wilke zum Thema Sockel 2011 betrifft mich als Sandy Bridge-E User auch und spricht mir aus der Seele.

Und zu guter Letzt muss ich wieder mal den Multi-GPU Artikel kritisieren. Auf Seite 39 in der oberen Tabelle hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Die GTX 680 OC erreicht nicht 3648 GFLOPS, sondern mit 1306 MHz 4012 GFLOPS. Somit natürlich auch 167 anstelle von 152 GFLOPS DP Leistung.
Und weil ich es nicht sein lassen kann, ich muss leider immernoch bezweifeln, dass eure BF3 Benchmarks korrekt sind 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

Der Test der mechanischen Tastaturen ist sehr gut gelungen und hat mir die Auswahl einer Tastatur sehr erleichtert


----------



## altenburg (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu" Top-5-CPU ausgereizt". Wäre es möglich, mir die genaue Bios- Konfiguration für den Phenom II X6 1100T zukommen zu lassen, da die getestete Konfig. bis auf den Kühler mit meiner übereinstimmt.


----------



## Accipiper (24. Dezember 2012)

altenburg schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu" Top-5-CPU ausgereizt". Wäre es möglich, mir die genaue Bios- Konfiguration für den Phenom II X6 1100T zukommen zu lassen, da die getestete Konfig. bis auf den Kühler mit meiner übereinstimmt.



Ich würe da an deiner Stelle trotzdem noch mal selber gucken, da du ja eine andere CPU hast und die unter Umständen für ganz andere Einstellungen geeignet ist. Es ist da immer sinnvoll selber die Grenzen auszutesten. Man kann das nicht so einfach übernehmen ...


----------



## altenburg (24. Dezember 2012)

wiso andere cpu? im Test Phenom II x6 1100 t be das ist der gleiche.


----------



## Norkzlam (24. Dezember 2012)

Jede CPU ist unterschiedlich , es gibt auch innerhalb einer Serie Abweichungen.


----------



## altenburg (24. Dezember 2012)

Ja, aber trotzdem könnte ich ja diese Konfiguration mal testen.


----------



## Accipiper (24. Dezember 2012)

altenburg schrieb:


> Ja, aber trotzdem könnte ich ja diese Konfiguration mal testen.


 
Das schon, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal die Werte der Tabelle nutzen und probieren, ob das so läuft. Ich finde da ist schon extrem viel angegeben. Von daher kann man das natürlich als Anhaltspunkt nutzen.


----------



## altenburg (24. Dezember 2012)

Mein Prob ist, das ich nicht alle Optionen finde. z.B. wo ich den cpu-nb Multiplikator einstellen kann. Die deutsche Übersetzung im Bios ist leider nicht die beste und mein Englisch ist mangelhaft.


----------



## Accipiper (24. Dezember 2012)

Ah, okay. Da kann dir hier sicherlich jemand helfen.  Ich schätze, es müsste gehen, wenn du im Extreme Tweaker (Reiter/Tab 1) den Wert für AI-Overclock-Tuner auf Manual stellst. Dann solltest du eine Option CPU/NB-Frequency finden. Da kannst du dann den Takt der CPU-NB einstellen. Der Multiplikator sollte sich dahinter verbergen und wird einfach gleich ausgerechnet. Ansonsten einfach einen Post im entsprechenden Forum erstellen. Die User hier helfen dir gern 

(Ich hab nur das Problem, das ich das Board nicht besitze und daher nicht alle BIOS-Optionen kenne. In der nächsten PCGH solltest du allerdings auch einen BIOS-Guide zu Asus Boards finden. Da dürften sich vermutlich einige Probleme klären ...)


----------



## altenburg (24. Dezember 2012)

Erst einmal danke für den Tipp. Ich teste das mal aus und warte mal auf das nächste heft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Dezember 2012)

Wir müssten einzeln alle Optionen abtippen oder fotografieren ... und dann gibt's keine Garantie, dass der X6 läuft.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. Dezember 2012)

Einfach ausprobieren, herantasten. Und niemals alles auf einmal hochziehen. Erst den Kern, dann die Northbridge. Oder anders herum. Wenn die Mühle abschmiert, schrittweise die Spannungen rauf und weiter.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## altenburg (25. Dezember 2012)

So, er läuft jetzt mit 4 GHz. mal sehen wie lange.

Noch eine Frage zum neuen Bios, gehört zwar nicht in diesen Thread, aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mir da helfen. Unter Cool n Quite gibt es jetzt die Option "disabled by CPU" was bedeutet das?


----------



## jumpel (3. Januar 2013)

Hi,
noch ein paar Fragen zum "alten" Heft:
Auf Seite 58 übertaktet ihr einen 965er. Die CPU-Wert hab ich hinbekommen, jetzt will ich an den RAM.
Kann man aus jedem RAM einfach so aus DDR1333, DDR1600 machen?
Ich hab 4*2GB Corsair XMS 1333.
Die Latenzen übernehm ich auch einfach mal von euch weil ich da Null Plan hab was sie bedeuten.

Ihr hebt auch die Spannung an. Bei mir kann ich die Spannung im BIOS nur bis 1,66V ziehen und diese Zahl ist dann rot eingefärbt. Eine Stufe drunter wäre 1,64V. Verringert sich dann auch wie bei CPU's die Lebensdauer und benötigt man evtl. bessere Kühlung? Bis jetzt hab ich Blech-Heatspreader auf jedem Riegel.

Wieviel bringt RAM OC? Wirklich nur was im niedrigen einstelligen %-Bereich?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Januar 2013)

Nicht jeder DDR3-1333-Arbeitsspeicher lässt sich auf DDR3-1600 übertakten, aber oft ist es möglich - einen Versuch ist es wert. Bei den Hauptlatenzen gilt vereinfacht gesagt: Je niedriger der Wert, desto schneller. Je höher der Wert, desto mehr OC-Reserven. Wie stark das ausgeprägt ist, hängt von der Plattform und den RAM-Sticks ab, die verwendet werden.

DDR3-RAM bleibt bei rund 1,65 Volt normalerweise so kühl, dass keine zusätzliche (aktive) Kühlung erforderlich ist. Falls ein normaler Luftkühler für den Prozessor zum Einsatz kommt, profitieren die Riegel automatisch etwas von dem Luftstrom. Die theoretische maximale Lebensdauer verkürzt sich bei einer leichten Spannungserhöhung nur geringfügig.

Beim Übertakten von DDR3-1333 auf DDR3-1600 steigt die theoretische Transferrate zwar um 20 Prozent, die Leistung des Gesamtsystems steigt aber in einem kleinerem Maße: Spiele und Anwendungen werden um ca. 2-3 Prozent zulegen (Falls der Prozessor übertaktet wird, bringt RAM-Overclocking im Verhältnis mehr, da eine schnellere CPU stärker vom Arbeitsspeicher gebremst wird als eine langsame.) 10 Prozent und größere Leistungssprünge in alltäglichen Anwendungen erfordern aufwendigeres RAM-Tuning.

Bei einem Phenom II X4 ist in der Praxis übrigens spätestens bei DDR3-19xx Schluss, womöglich schon im DDR3-18xx-Bereich. In diesem Taktregionen ist der Deneb-Speichercontroller am Limit, woran auch High-End-Riegel nichts ändern können.


----------



## jumpel (4. Januar 2013)

Danke dir,
ich setz mich bei Gelegenheit mal dran!


----------



## KarsonNow (6. Januar 2013)

Sorry für OT...aber wo ist der Feedback-Thread zur Ausgabe 02/2013?


----------



## Klarostorix (6. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub du schläfst schon  Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/251876-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-02-2013-a.html


----------



## KarsonNow (6. Januar 2013)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ich glaub du schläfst schon  Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/251876-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-02-2013-a.html



Vom App aus irgendwie.nicht...aber Danke 

EDIT:
Habe es auch im App gefunden...ist auffindbar über "Stickies"...mea culpa.


----------



## HMangels91 (15. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend PCGH-Team,

ich habe mir einen Preis-Leistungs PC anhand eures Beispieles gebaut aus dem Heft 01/2013.

Ich habe das Setup ein wenig variiert um es auch für mich erschwinglich zu machen.

Mein Setup:

Mainboard: MSI 970A-G46
Prozessor: AMD FX6300 Vishera
CPU-Kühler: Therma Macho HR-02
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 1600 LP 8GiByte Kit
Grafikkarte: MSI HD Radeon 7750 OC V2
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11
Netzteil:Chieftech 400W( Mein altes, neues folgt demnächst)
SSD: SanDisk 120GB
Laufwerk: Samsung DVD Brenner

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe alle Komponenten wie im Video erklärt zusammengebaut und war froh nach einer Nervenaufreibenden Arbeit mit dem Macho den PC fertig zu haben.(3,5 Stunden)
Als ich mein Windows installiert habe(Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit OEM) ging ich auf Systemeigenschaften und war erschrocken, das ich da steht
RAM: 8GiByte installiert(3,97GB verwendbar).
Bei CPU-Z zeigte das Programm mir bei Arbeitsspeicher 8192Megabyte an im Singlechannel obwohl ich 2x 4 GB Module in die dafür vorgesehenden blauen Slots eingebaut habe.
Im Bios wird mir ebenfalls 8 GiByte angezeigt.
Daraufhin habe ich beim Technik-Support von Alternate angerufen und habe einige Sachen ausprobiert wie z.B.

Bios update
msconfig->Start-> maximaler arbeitsspeicher( ihr wisst wohl schon)
Timings auf 9-9-9-24
Ramtakt auf 1333 herabgesetzt
Sitz der Ramriegel überprüft

Nun hoffe ich auf eine Hilfreiche Antwort von euch wie man dieses Problem behebt, im Internet existieren einige Threads ohne Lösung mit dem selbem Problem.

Also laut meiner Laienahnung erkennt das Mainboard den Dualchannelbetrieb nicht oder wie kann man das verstehen?

Ich hoffe auch das ein Lösungsvorschlag von euch auch Präzise ist, da ich wenig Interesse darin habe mein Mainboard auszubauen, den Kühler abzunehmen und die Ram Module durchzutauschen und durchzutesten, sie sind aus der Verpackung auf dem Mainboard gelandet.

Im Ressourcenmonitor steht das 4,1GB ram für hardware verwendet sind woran kann das liegen?


----------



## orca113 (24. Januar 2013)

Kurze zwischen Frage:

Habe Anfang Januar ein Abo abgeschlossen. Wann kann ich mit dem ersten Heft rechnen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (24. Januar 2013)

Vermutlich die Februar-Ausgabe 03/2013, die so am 2ten bis 6ten Februar bei dir ist.


----------



## orca113 (24. Januar 2013)

Ok vielen Dank


----------



## biosat_lost (2. Dezember 2021)

Wer hätte das jemals für möglich gehalten?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2021)

Zeitreisen? 

MfG
Raff


----------

